# Online instant access account with PTSB



## Godfather (22 Jan 2011)

Hi CiaranT/forum administrator,

can anyone please add the PTSB online instant access account to the best buys? Thank you very much! 

Extract:

€0.01-€50,000     2.50% 
€50,000.01+     1.00%      
You can lodge and withdraw as much or as little as you like                       whenever it suits you.

With an Instant Access Savings Account,  you can lodge monthly payments, lump sums or both.  Sorry but you can only have one Online Instant Access  Account at a time and these accounts can’t be opened  as joint accounts. This account is only available online  so you need to use open24 to make withdrawals


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2011)

Hi Godfather, 

The best buys reflect the best rates available and a selected number of products from each bank. Not all products. 

We currently list the below in the lump sum deposits thread ...
Permanent TSB: 40 Day Notice Savings Account @ 3%
Permanent TSB: Safari Saver @ 3%
Permanent TSB: My Cash @ 3%
Permanent TSB: Signature Deposits: 30 Day Notice @ 2.9%

Given that we list 4 PTSB products already in the thread, I am not sure if adding the PTSB 2.50% product would add much extra value? 

Ciaran


----------



## boaber (22 Jan 2011)

They also have an Online Regular Saver Account:

€0.01-€50,000 	4.00% AER
€50,000.01+ 	1.00% AER

"You can pay in up to €1,000 each month. Sorry but you can only have one Online Regular Saver Account at a time and these accounts can’t be opened as joint accounts. This account is only available online so you need to use open24 to make withdrawals."


----------



## Lightning (22 Jan 2011)

The online regular saver is already listed in the Regular Saver thread.


----------



## Godfather (25 Jan 2011)

You're right! Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## ElPelao (7 Feb 2011)

Hello,

I have some question on this Online Regular Savings from PTSB. I dropped today to a local branch and asked the girl about this account and she couldn't give me any details. It is incredible they cannot explain their own products !

Anyway, the question is that it looks like there are two types of Online Accounts: the Regular Saver and the Instant Access (this can be seen within the pdf with all their products which is linked to in the regular savings best buy). Does anyone know the difference between them ? 

Lastly, I read in the forum that it is possible to use a PTSB 'Demand Deposit Account' to withdraw from the regular savings online account, so I can avoid the charges that other current accounts have. However, the girl did not know about this and she told me that it is only possible to use a standard banking account ... Do you have more information on this ? What is a "PTSB Demand Deposit Account" ? I couldn't find it on the available products within the PTSB site

Thanks a lot for helping a newbie on all this


----------



## ElPelao (7 Feb 2011)

I just found some other post on the topic and it looks alright like two different online accounts, however I still do not understand the difference between them (neither the T&C within the PTSB site explain it ... )

BTW, you should really allow to post URLs before making 15 posts. I can't link to any of the posts I talk about or T&Cs. It makes everything much more difficult (just a constructive comment)

Rgds


----------



## freddyornot (8 Feb 2011)

The Main difference between the accounts are as follows:

On-line regular saver....max €1000 per month (4% interest) up to €50,000

Instant Access..... You can lodge as much as you wish (2.5% interest) up to €50,000.

Amounts over 50k in both these accounts pay 1% interest.

And yes, you will need the PTSB Demand Deposit Account to operate either of these  on-line accounts. There are no charges for this account and it pays no interest.


----------



## Lightning (8 Feb 2011)

The PTSB Demand Deposit Account is a demand account that pays zero interest. Avoid and only use as a wash account to move money out of the PTSB online regular saver.


----------



## messyleo (8 Feb 2011)

freddyornot said:


> And yes, you will need the PTSB Demand Deposit Account to operate either of these  on-line accounts. There are no charges for this account and it pays no interest.



Or a current account presumably??


----------



## freddyornot (9 Feb 2011)

Yes, Or a current account.


----------



## ElPelao (9 Feb 2011)

Hi, thanks for the replies

I got everything eventually set up using a demand deposit account so no fees


----------

